# I had a dream (psycaféducommercologie)



## Grug (15 Juillet 2005)

Ce matin, je me suis réveillé persuadé d'avoir entendu aux informations que Giscard était mort.
(Pour ceusse qui, je signale que l'ancien président français, rapporteur du projet de constitution européenne est cliniquement toujours vivant  )
Bref, ce n'était qu'une partie d'un rêve (d'un songe, je n'ai rien contre les ex en général).

Dois je y voir la perte d'une partie de mon enfance (purée, il va plus rien rester) ou la disparition du grand chauve en costume* 3 pièces, menbre de l'academie est elle un signe inquiétant pour ma sexualité estivale ? 
:hosto: :modo: :rateau:


*(Grug, il marche pas ton jeu de mots, faut le faire avec service)

PS : ce fil n'est pas un fil à floudre, mais plutôt un endroit où raconter des extraits de vos songes nocturnes et leurs interprétations absurdes ou amusantes


----------



## Malow (15 Juillet 2005)

je ne peux pas t'aider Grug...je n'y connais strictement rien en rêves.
Mais cela reste un domaine très intrigant effectivement.

Mon expérience personnelle :
Pendant plus de 10 ans, j'ai toujours fait le même rêve...plutot un cauchemar...

Je suis aveugle....je ne vois plus rien...dans le noir total.10 ans c'est long...j'ai jamais su ce que cela signifiait


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Pendant plus de 10 ans, j'ai toujours fait le même rêve...plutot un cauchemar...
> 
> Je suis aveugle....je ne vois plus rien...dans le noir total.10 ans c'est long...j'ai jamais su ce que cela signifiait


 
Peut être qu'il conviendrait d'enlever tes lunettes solaires avant d'aller te coucher ????????  :love:


----------



## Malow (15 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Peut être qu'il conviendrait d'enlever tes lunettes solaires avant d'aller te coucher ????????  :love:



effectivement, j'aurais du y penser


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2005)

De mon côté, je rêve de temps en temps qu'il y a un danger imminent et qu'il faut absolument que je fiche le camp au plus vite ... je tente de commencer à courir mais mes mouvements vont au ralenti et je reste quasiment sur place malgré tous mes efforts ... en général, je me réveille plutôt mal après ça ....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> De mon côté, je rêve de temps en temps qu'il y a un danger imminent et qu'il faut absolument que je fiche le camp au plus vite ... je tente de commencer à courir mais mes mouvements vont au ralenti et je reste quasiment sur place malgré tous mes efforts ... en général, je me réveille plutôt mal après ça ....


Arf ! tout est arrangé, je viens de recevoir un mail de mon fils me conseillant de ne plus oublier d'enlever mes godasses de scaphandrier avant d'aller me coucher..... :love:


----------



## dool (15 Juillet 2005)

Des fois les interpétations faut pas les chercher très loin Malow  L'obscurité correspond peut-être à celle dans laquelle tu pourrai te trouver de temps en temps !   

Quand à la mort de Giscard  c'est effectivement intriguant   Je pense que tu as effectivement mis un terme à ton enfance mon Pti poisson...il va falloir l'accepter maintenant !!  

Moi mon rêve....devenir psy de comptoir...mais ils me virent toujours à coups de pieds dans le Bip ! 
:love:


----------



## Aragorn (15 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> je ne peux pas t'aider Grug...je n'y connais strictement rien en rêves.
> Mais cela reste un domaine très intrigant effectivement.
> 
> Mon expérience personnelle :
> ...



Beaucoup d'ouvrages ont été écrits sur les rêves. En fait, le rêve est une expérience très personnelle et il appartient à chacun d'essayer d'en comprendre "la substantifique moelle". Parfois, il faut plusieurs années avant d'en décrypter le sens.  

:king:


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Des fois les interpétations faut pas les chercher très loin Malow  L'obscurité correspond peut-être à celle dans laquelle tu pourrai te trouver de temps en temps !




c'est marrant, moi j'aurais plutot pensé à : changer l'ampoule de la veilleuse


----------



## dool (15 Juillet 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup d'ouvrages ont été écrits sur les rêves. En fait, le rêve est une expérience très personnelle et il appartient à chacun d'essayer d'en comprendre "la substantifique moelle". Parfois, il faut plusieurs années avant d'en décrypter le sens.
> 
> :king:



Rho oui mais tu casses tout mon plaisir !! Ou j'vais trouver des "clients" moi maintenant !!??!


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> De mon côté, je rêve de temps en temps qu'il y a un danger imminent et qu'il faut absolument que je fiche le camp au plus vite ... je tente de commencer à courir mais mes mouvements vont au ralenti et je reste quasiment sur place malgré tous mes efforts ... en général, je me réveille plutôt mal après ça ....


Clair que ça sent le ban pour toi !


----------



## lumai (15 Juillet 2005)

Une seule fois j'en ai rêvé...
Une très grande pièce en L, dans un appart ou une maison je ne sais pas.
Les deux pans extérieurs de la pièce sont faits de baies vitrées aux boiseries sombres. Certaines ouvertes d'autres pas.
Et tout le long de ces fenêtres de grands voilages de coton fin et blanc. Ils s'envolent plus ou moins dans l'air qui circule. Il fait bon.
Le reste de la pièce est clair et chaleureux, avec du bois et du cuir pour les meubles.

Ça fait des années que j'en ai rêvé et il y a toujours le bien-être qui vient de cette pièce.
Ce doit être chez moi, ou ça le sera, un jour...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

un reve qui m'a persecuté toute mon adolescence:
j'etais en danger , quelq"un voulais m'attrapper, je courais mais je n'arrivais pas a crier "a l'aide!!" 

je devais avoir 19ans , une nuit j'ei enfin crié , 
mon pere a deboulé dans ma chambre comme un fou     

depuis ce couchemard n'est plus jamais revenu   



 je reve souvent mais la plupart de fois j'oublie tres vite au reveil


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup d'ouvrages ont été écrits sur les rêves. En fait, le rêve est une expérience très personnelle et il appartient à chacun d'essayer d'en comprendre "la substantifique moelle". Parfois, il faut plusieurs années avant d'en décrypter le sens.
> 
> :king:


 L'idée du fil, c'etait plutôt de raconter les trucs absurdes etranges debiles et bizarres qui nous arrivent à tous dans nos rêves et de tenter de les interpreter, pas vraiment serieusement, plutot en jouant avec tous les symboles réels ou imaginaires de Jung à Biba en passant par san antonio. 

bref un jeu quoi 

Tous les bouquins que j'ai croisé qui parlaient de l'interpretation des reves citaient des grands symboles comme les dragons, les aigles ou les crocodiles. 
Peut etre qu'à cause de la pollution en region parisienne ces bestioles se font rares, et, du coup, ne font pas partie de mon imaginaire, toujours est il que je n'en ai jamais croisé en rêve.
C'est normal docteur ?  

Vous etes Jungienne ?
allongez vous, fermez les yeux, parlez moi de vos reves...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

C'est rigolot, avanthier je me suis réveillé en pensent avoir gagné à Euromillion ! (80 000 000 ¤   ) Mais bon... j'ai regardé mon réveil et je me suis rendu compte que c'étais la fin d'un rêve


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> De mon côté, je rêve de temps en temps qu'il y a un danger imminent et qu'il faut absolument que je fiche le camp au plus vite ... je tente de commencer à courir mais mes mouvements vont au ralenti et je reste quasiment sur place malgré tous mes efforts ... en général, je me réveille plutôt mal après ça ....



Ça, c'est typique, t'as les jambes coincées par les draps/couette/couvertures, qui entravent tes mouvements, c'est l'explication de ce type de rêve. Moi, mon cauchemar récurent, c'est que je suis, par suite de je ne sais quelle aberration amené à faire une seconde fois mon service militaire. :affraid:


----------



## mikoo (15 Juillet 2005)

Moi je fais souvent des rêves étranges   
Dernier rêve (après le remix d'un ancien rêve où je surprenais des petits bonhomes sous le plancher de mon couloir en train de faire des provisions) :
Il y a un making of d'un film sur canal plus avec comme acteurs principaux V. Cassel et A. Mouglalis (  :love: ), le mec qui fait le making of commente l'arrivée des acteurs dans une rue le soir pour tourner une scène dans un bar proche, et au moment où ils descendent de leur camion je me vois, moi et mes parents ds la vitrine d'un resto : et c'est là où ça va être bizarre   ... mon père a des grosse couettes rouges style fifi brindacier (il n'arrete pas de se plaindre et bouffe comme un porc) et ma mère (transformée en autruche) le gronde gentillement, moi je suis entrain de manger calmement en disant dans ma tête que la déforestation en amazonie c'est pas très bien. fin du rêve. 

   :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (15 Juillet 2005)

Ma grand-mère habite une vieille maison de famille qui possède 2 étages et un minuscule grenier...

Quand j'étais môme, je passais le plus clair de ma vie chez elle, mes parents indépendants n'ayant pas trop le temps de s'occuper de moi.
Des heures durant je flannais au travers des pièces, à fouiller les placards et les débaras pour trouver ses vieilleries poussiéreuses qui me semblaient être des trésors...

J'étais toujours très intriguée par le grenier : je n'y avais jamais été. C'était une petite trape dans un plafond qui menait dans cette partie étrange de la maison.

Cet endroit me travaillait l'esprit au point où j'en rêvais la nuit. C'était un endroit lumineux où les objets flottaient en l'air, avec des vieux pendules d'antan et des vieux meubles qui plannaient... J'y entendais des boites à musiques et y croisais des oiseaux étranges... Tout y était beaucoup plus joli et beaucoup plus léger.

J'ai longtemps gardé espoir de visiter ce jardin secret. Les années ont passé et je ne l'ai toujours jamais vu qu'en songe...


----------



## TranXarnoss (16 Juillet 2005)

Quand je suis malade, je fais toujours le même rêve : allongé dans le lit, la pièce dans laquelle je me trouve, tout blanche et vide, gandit jusqu'à être plus grande qu'un gymnase, avec toujours moi dans le lit dans un coin, tout riquiqui, j'ai presque le vertige et ensuite elle réduit jusqu'à m'étouffer, plus petite qu'un cercueil. Et ainsi de suite, comme si elle respirait.

Sinon je rêve toujours.
L'autre fois je gagnais au Loto. Le pactole.
Je vais chez Apple Store (promis) et je dis : je veux le plus gros, le 2x2,7 avec le gros écran, et tout au max, avec un 2ème disque dur énorme, et tout et tout, et vous livrez tout ça à cette adresse, celle de mon pote du midi.
C'était bien.


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Juillet 2005)

Un reve que j'ai fait tres longtemps lorsque j'etais plus jeune :
Ayant la capacite de voler, je me promene un peu partout et surtout au dessus de mon village jurassien ou je vais en vacances depuis tout petit. Tout se passe bien quand tout un coup, je me retrouve en train de plonger dans un fleuve. Ne pouvant remonter a la surface, je me noie et c'est a ce moment que je me reveille...
je fais ce reve tres longtemps.


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Juillet 2005)

de temps en temps je rêve que je suis à une cérémonie officielle .. (mariage etc .) mais que j'y suis en pyjama ....!!! :rateau: et je me réveille toujours en m'inquiétant "c'est vrai?" ouf .. heureusement non..!! la réalité n'est qu'un rêve éveillé ... qui me tire du lit ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> de temps en temps je rêve que je suis à une cérémonie officielle .. (mariage etc .) mais que j'y suis en pyjama ....!!! :rateau: et je me réveille toujours en m'inquiétant "c'est vrai?" ouf .. heureusement non..!! la réalité n'est qu'un rêve éveillé ... qui me tire du lit ...



Et encore, t'as du bol, tu dors en pyjama !


----------



## Grug (16 Juillet 2005)

:affraid: mais pourquoi c'est plein de politiques dans mes rêves ? :affraid:

Cette nuit j'ai rêvé que j'étais à l'école, bref je vous passe les détails, mais bon y'avait Sarkosy dans ma classe, et a un moment il déchirait 3 pages de mon cahier  qui avait circulé dans la classe. 
(ça, c'est sur, ça à un  rapport avec la censure ou l'autocensure  ).
Toute la classe est à la piscine (c'est un rêve de ce matin, un rêve fait en grasse mat' et il fait plus de 32°C   ) et moi je le cherche en criant : "il est où le nabot* !"
Quand je le trouve il est en costume au milieu des autres qui sont en maillot de bain, je commence à lui expliquer qu'il avait pas à faire ça etc. (je fais hyper bien Bruce Willis dans mes rêves).
Il me regarde du haut de sa petite taille et me dit : 
"me tape pas j'ai des lunettes !*".

reveil.


*(authentique)

:hosto: :modo: :rateau:


----------



## dool (16 Juillet 2005)

Grug For President !!!!!!!!


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

Rêve récurrent.

Je suis dans un couloir (blanc, un peu style hosto mais sans signes ostentatoires) j'avance et les portes latérales sont fermées. j'en essaie quelques unes de-ci de-là, sans succès puis je me rends compte que la courbure du sol s'accentue - révélation - je suis sur un planétoïde de très faible circonférence sans issue possible. Alors, soit je me réveille à cet instant, soit je pête une lourde à coups de tatane et je me réveille aussi (mais plus apaisé, du coup)


----------



## Nexka (16 Juillet 2005)

Cette nuit j'ai révé que je participais aux phases finales des JOs de patinage artistique. :love: Alors que j'ai jamais fait de patinage..  Ca doit être que toute la journée j'ai marché sur une plage de sable brulant, et pour ne pas craquer je me disais que j'étais sur la banquise   

Mais pire, la musique qui accompagnait ma dance, c'était le générique de dragon Ball.... La je comprend pas


----------



## Grug (29 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Rêve récurrent.
> ... soit je pête une lourde à coups de tatane et je me réveille aussi (mais plus apaisé, du coup)



La finesse legendaire de la [MGZ]


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> L'idée du fil, c'etait plutôt de raconter les trucs absurdes etranges debiles et bizarres qui nous arrivent à tous dans nos rêves et de tenter de les interpreter, pas vraiment serieusement, plutot en jouant avec tous les symboles réels ou imaginaires de Jung à Biba en passant par san antonio.
> 
> bref un jeu quoi
> 
> ...



Là y'en à un qui me revient, et qui m'a marquée, je l'ai fait quand j'étais gamine :hein: euh moins de 10 ans c'est sûr après je sais pas exactement.
Dans mon rêve j'étais super copine avec .... un aligator :mouais: oui oui un aligator, il avait même un nom (que j'ai oublié :rateau: ) ...je jouais avec, c'était mon confident on allait partout ensemble ... il était drôle :love: (oui il parlait aussi mais n'avait rien d'un aligator de dessin animé  )

Le problème c'est qu'au réveil j'étais persuadée de la réalité de mon rêve, j'ai donc cherché mon copain partout ... et pendant un looooong moment, j'ai regardé sous le lit, dans la cuisine à la cave , dans les placards, à la recherche de mon ami l'aligator ! 

Ce jour-là ma mère a du s'inquiéter pour mon avenir :hosto: :rateau: 


 Alors ? San Antonio il en aurait pensé quoi ? :love:


----------



## jahrom (29 Juillet 2005)

Depuis un certain temps je rêve qu'Amok et Rezba viennent chez moi, qu'ils sortent une aiguille et un fil, et qu'ils me cousent les lèvrent...sous le regard complice de Malow...:mouais:


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> De mon côté, je rêve de temps en temps qu'il y a un danger imminent et qu'il faut absolument que je fiche le camp au plus vite ... je tente de commencer à courir mais mes mouvements vont au ralenti et je reste quasiment sur place malgré tous mes efforts ... en général, je me réveille plutôt mal après ça ....


Cherche pas, ça tombe sous le sens : les frites !


----------



## La SAGEsse (29 Juillet 2005)

Petite, je faisais des cauchemards si intenses que j'en pleurais durant toute la matinée...
Je raconte:
Je suis à l'école (primaire), j'attends ma petite soeur pour rentrer à la maison. 
Nous partons toutes deux sur le chemin de notre douce chaumiére lorsque je vois sur un journal qu'il ne faut surtout pas faire chauffer d'eau car de la vapeur qui se forme, en sort un monstre qui tue.
Nous courons trés vite pour prevenir maman mais, c'est deja tros tard, elle est dans la cuisine et fait bouillir de l'eau... Je lui crie de partir mais à ce moment là, le monstre se forme. Maman nous dit de nous enfuir, que c'est trop tard pour elle, il faut se refugier chez les voisins.
Et là, je me reveille en pleur...
J'ai encore peur de perdre ma maman...:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

encore un reve pendant mon adolescence ou plutot......

je suis dans ma vieile ecole privé en centre ville ....il y a 3 etages ...
les classes donnent dans la cour interieur ronde ....

il y a un tremblement de terre , beaucoup de monde est affolé, crie , se jette des  paliers ...
moi je reste là a regarder, figée , incapable de bouger malgré tout tombe autour de moi..

apres je me reveille mais le pire est a venir :

dans les jours qui ont suivi il y a eu  un tremblement de terre et comme dans le reve je suis resté planté où j'etais , raide ,  figée et a regarder fixament l'oscillement des lampadaires de la maison

j'ai eu ce reve 3/4 fois et le tremblement a effectivement survenu quelque jour apres mais a ce moment là je n'etais pas a l'ecole contrairement a mon reve 


non, pas la peine de me demander, depuis j'ai plus eu ces reves si etrange


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Juillet 2005)

Pour moi, c'est pas vraiment un rêve, c'est plutôt un truc récurrent à l'intérieur de rêves dans lesquels j'ai besoin de courrir très vite pour attraper quelque chose ou échapper à quelqu'un. et pour courrir vite, je n'ai qu'une solution, faire comme les pingouins sur la banquise: le ventre par terre et les pieds qui poussent... C'est vachement rapide comme façon de courrir... je vous jure... :hosto: :modo:


----------



## mado (29 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Là y'en à un qui me revient, et qui m'a marquée, je l'ai fait quand j'étais gamine :hein: euh moins de 10 ans c'est sûr après je sais pas exactement.
> ...


 
Longtemps j'ai lu ce livre à ma fille pour l'endormir  


Je ne rêve quasiment plus, enfin je ne me souviens plus de mes rêves depuis des années. Parfois juste une image furtive et encore.  

Le dernier, qui commence à dater  (mais certainement toujours d'actualité  ) : je me trouvais dans une pièce jonchée de paires de chaussures, quasiment toutes celles que j'ai portées un jour. Mais chaque fois que je voulais en mettre une, impossible, la paire se dérobait. Sans avoir besoin de lire Freud, j'en ai déduit que j'avais les pieds à côté de mes pompes...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Longtemps j'ai lu ce livre à ma fille pour l'endormir



 c'est fou ça 

Je me revois regardant sous mon lit, ma mère entre dans la chambre ... "mais qu'est-ce que tu fais ?"  



			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> Le dernier, qui commence à dater  (mais certainement toujours d'actualité  ) : je me trouvais dans une pièce jonchée de paires de chaussures, quasiment toutes celles que j'ai portées un jour. Mais chaque fois que je voulais en mettre une, impossible, la paire se dérobait. Sans avoir besoin de lire Freud, j'en ai déduit que j'avais les pieds à côté de mes pompes...



  

Moi j'ai souvent rêvé que je perdais une ou plusieurs dents :mouais: ouais ben la sensation est super bizarre  ... de "gentilles amies" m'ont affirmé (les yeux écarquillés comme ça un peu --> :affraid: ) que c'était signe d'une mort prochaine parmi mes proches ... :mouais: sympas les "amies" ... :mouais:

En fait j'ai arrêté les sucettes :rose:


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

Moi quand je stressais à l'idée d'aller au collège ou au lycée, je rêvais que j'y allais en oubliant de mettre les habits du bas... pas de culotte, pas de pantalon, pas de chaussures... et le pire, c'est que je faisais bien attention à être discrète pour que personne ne me voie, et effectivement, peu de gens le remarquaient...
  :rateau: 
Une variante : j'avais une culotte motif léopard :hosto: Je crois que je préférais ne pas en avoir du tout, parce que c'était la honte le léopard...


----------



## molgow (29 Juillet 2005)

Un «rêve» que je fais parfois c'est de voir mon radio-réveil et de lire 6h, 6h45 ou peu importe mais une heure à laquelle je devrais me lever et de croire que je dois très vite me lever car je suis en retard (je suis toujours en retard dès mon réveil ). Du coup, ça me réveille et quand je reprends mes esprits je constate généralement qu'il n'est que 3h du mat' 

Autrement, ce n'est pas vraiment un rêve mais parfois il m'arrive de "dormir éveillé" juste le soir après m'être couché. J'ai la sensation d'être parfaitement conscient car je réalise en dormant que je suis dans mon lit en train de dormir mais le problème c'est que _je dois absolument me réveiller_ (je ne sais pas pourquoi), du coup j'essaie absolument de bouger pour me lever mais je n'y arrive pas. Je fais tous les efforts possibles pour dire à mon corps de bouger mon bras ou ma jambe mais rien n'y fait, je ne bouge pas. Ensuite, je passe par une crise de panique car je ne suis plus maître de mon corps, là en général je "crie" _Maman!_ mais aucun sors ne sort et ça ne change rien. Finalement, en général je sors de mon sommeil en réessayant simplement de me lever. Très étrange comme "rêve", en général je me réveille essoufflé et en sueur. Ça m'arrive toujours dans le 15 minutes après m'être couché, jamais plus tard. Je me demande si ça arrive lorsque je suis couché dans une mauvaise position et que mon corps essaie de me réveiller. Quoiqu'il en soit, c'est très flippant comme sensation de ne plus pouvoir contrôler son corps.

Sinon, je ne me souviens jamais de mes rêves. J'ai toujours un sommeil très calme. Il est rare que je me réveille durant la nuit.


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Autrement, ce n'est pas vraiment un rêve mais parfois il m'arrive de "dormir éveillé" juste le soir après m'être couché. J'ai la sensation d'être parfaitement conscient car je réalise en dormant que je suis dans mon lit en train de dormir mais le problème c'est que _je dois absolument me réveiller_ (je ne sais pas pourquoi), du coup j'essaie absolument de bouger pour me lever mais je n'y arrive pas. Je fais tous les efforts possibles pour dire à mon corps de bouger mon bras ou ma jambe mais rien n'y fait, je ne bouge pas. Ensuite, je passe par une crise de panique car je ne suis plus maître de mon corps, là en général je "crie" _Maman!_ mais aucun sors ne sort et ça ne change rien. Finalement, en général je sors de mon sommeil en réessayant simplement de me lever. Très étrange comme "rêve", en général je me réveille essoufflé et en sueur. Ça m'arrive toujours dans le 15 minutes après m'être couché, jamais plus tard. Je me demande si ça arrive lorsque je suis couché dans une mauvaise position et que mon corps essaie de me réveiller. Quoiqu'il en soit, c'est très flippant comme sensation de ne plus pouvoir contrôler son corps.


ça m'arrive aussi ce genre de truc, mais c'est plutôt le matin quand je me rendors sans être vraiment fatiguée...


----------



## lumai (29 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai souvent rêvé que je perdais une ou plusieurs dents :mouais: ouais ben la sensation est super bizarre  ...



Moi aussi récemment ! Super glauque comme rêve ! :sick: :mouais:
En me réveillant j'y croyais plus en me passant la langue sur les dents   




			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> de "gentilles amies" m'ont affirmé (les yeux écarquillés comme ça un peu --> :affraid: ) que c'était signe d'une mort prochaine parmi mes proches ... :mouais: sympas les "amies" ... :mouais:



Ha ouiiiii ? :affraid:
Bon je vais fair ele tour de  mes proches pour les prévenir !


----------



## jahrom (29 Juillet 2005)

Bah en ce moment je fais toujours le même rêve
je nage dans la seine tout d'un coup j'avale un rat
alors j'etouffe et puis je cool
et en bas y a des huitres elles m'attrapent les chevilles
alors je vomis le rat sur les huitres 
le rat il attaque les huitres
je remonte a la surface je prend une peniche dans la tête
et la je me reveille


----------



## Nexka (30 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> c'est fou ça
> 
> Je me revois regardant sous mon lit, ma mère entre dans la chambre ... "mais qu'est-ce que tu fais ?"
> 
> ...


 
Moi on m'a dit que la perte de dents, ongles, cheveux, c'était réver de notre propre mort... :affraid: C'est pas un rêve prémonitoire, mais en fait on rêve de notre futur état de décomposition quand on sera dans notre cercueil... :hein: :sick: Joyeux aussi.... :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je ne rêve quasiment plus, enfin je ne me souviens plus de mes rêves depuis des années. Parfois juste une image furtive et encore.



Je peux te garantir que tu reves encore  seulement voila, au reveil tu ne te souviens plus ! Ca arrive parfois quand on se leve vite...
Il m'arrive parfois la meme chose, et la preuve que je ne m'en souviens plus est que pendant la journee, certaines choses peuvent me refaire voir des "flashs-back" de ces reves  et a ce moment-la, certains morceaux peuvent me revenir en tete 

Pour remedier a ce genre de probleme, on peut tenter une petite gymnastique cerebrale mais elle ne donne des resultats concrets qu'apres un bout de temps : le tout est de "rehabituer" le cerveau a se souvenir.
Pour faire ceci, il faut prendre 5 minutes le matin en se levant pour faire "le point sur sa nuit" et se poser la question "de quoi ai-je reve ?" et de faire l'effort de se souvenir


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je peux te garantir que tu reves encore  seulement voila, au reveil tu ne te souviens plus ! Ca arrive parfois quand on se leve vite...
> Il m'arrive parfois la meme chose, et la preuve que je ne m'en souviens plus est que pendant la journee, certaines choses peuvent me refaire voir des "flashs-back" de ces reves  et a ce moment-la, certains morceaux peuvent me revenir en tete
> 
> Pour remedier a ce genre de probleme, on peut tenter une petite gymnastique cerebrale mais elle ne donne des resultats concrets qu'apres un bout de temps : le tout est de "rehabituer" le cerveau a se souvenir.
> Pour faire ceci, il faut prendre 5 minutes le matin en se levant pour faire "le point sur sa nuit" et se poser la question "de quoi ai-je reve ?" et de faire l'effort de se souvenir



D'après ce que j'ai lu, ce sont les rêves dont on se souvient qui sont l'exception, c'est du moins ce qu'en pensent certains spécialistes du sommeil.


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi on m'a dit que la perte de dents, ongles, cheveux, c'était réver de notre propre mort... :affraid: C'est pas un rêve prémonitoire, mais en fait on rêve de notre futur état de décomposition quand on sera dans notre cercueil... :hein: :sick: Joyeux aussi.... :rateau:


 en fait il s'agit chaque fois de mort symbolique, d'une part de soi.
Ce n'est pas forcement negatif, car dans tous ces trucs à interpréter, cela indique chaque fois un renouveau.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi on m'a dit que la perte de dents, ongles, cheveux, c'était réver de notre propre mort... :affraid: C'est pas un rêve prémonitoire, mais en fait on rêve de notre futur état de décomposition quand on sera dans notre cercueil... :hein: :sick: Joyeux aussi.... :rateau:



Salut Nexka :love: 
Oui tu disais ? :hein: ben merci, ça  : ça remonte le moral  :rateau: ...

Pourtant je faisais ces rêves bien avant la trentaine, c'est pas ça qui me travaillait :hein: 
Je précise que je n'ai pas perdu (suite à ces rêves) de proches, j'en ai perdu hélàs mais aucune correspondance avec ces rêves ..sinon je deviendrais folle :sick: (j'en ai eu fait des rêves prémonitoires :rose: mais pas question de cela)

Cette nuit j'ai rêvé que mon chéri me trompait , devant moi :mouais:

 Que dois-je faire l'assommer direct avec mon trident en l'insultant de tous les noms, ... ou bien ...?   


des rêves j'en fais oui je m'en souviens le matin et puis après piouuf envolés  bon certains m'ont marqué, des débiles j'ai du en faire mais là rien me revient ! :hein:


----------



## Grug (30 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Cette nuit j'ai rêvé que mon chéri me trompait , devant moi :mouais:
> 
> Que dois-je faire l'assommer direct avec mon trident en l'insultant de tous les noms, ... ou bien ...?




venge toi !


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> D'après ce que j'ai lu, ce sont les rêves dont on se souvient qui sont l'exception, c'est du moins ce qu'en pensent certains spécialistes du sommeil.


 Les avis divergent sur le sujet et ca depend en fait bien souvent du courant que suit le specialiste


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> venge toi !



  

parlons peu parlons bien :  quelle heure et où ? 

j'avais pas vu ton post sur le renouveau ... je suis comme une chenille qui sort de son cocon transformée  voilà c'est ça !


----------



## La SAGEsse (30 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Bah en ce moment je fais toujours le même rêve
> je nage dans la seine tout d'un coup j'avale un rat
> alors j'etouffe et puis je cool
> et en bas y a des huitres elles m'attrapent les chevilles
> ...


 Drole de rêve, hein,
*"Berni"...* 


:love:


----------



## Nexka (25 Septembre 2006)

Cette nuit j'ai rêvé que j'étais un gars :affraid: Et que j'étais un motard, alors que j'ai une peur bleue des motos!! :mouais: 
Mais c'est pas tout, j'ai rêvé que je fesais de la moto sur l'autoroute, et que je m'arrétais sur une aire pour me maquiller. :hein: Alors que déjà en tant que fille je ne me maquille jamais!!! 
Donc en gars, motard, je me mettais du fard à paupiéres, et du rouge à lévres...  

C'est grâve docteur??


----------



## gazobu (25 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> motard, je me mettais du fard &#224; paupi&#233;res, et du rouge &#224; l&#233;vres..


allez, sois sympa !
files la moi l'adresse de ton aire :love:

[tous mes fantasmes en un post, qui plus est sur un forum informatique ... je r&#234;ve]


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Septembre 2006)

L'autre nuit, j'ai rêvé que j'avais le SIDA. J'aurais pu me soigner, mais la tri-thérapie qu'on me proposait était incompatible avec les antibiotiques contre la maladie de Lyme et les antidépresseurs... 

bref, je me suis laissée mourir... et je me suis réveillée (ben oui, on ne peut pas mourir en rêve). 

Sympa non?


----------



## Amok (25 Septembre 2006)

Tiens, amusant ce fil : je ne l'avais jamais vu.
Bon, justement, il y a quelques temps, je me suis réveillé en me souvenant (ce qui est plutôt rare) du rêve de la nuit.

C'était assez flou, mais pour résumer j'avais acheté des cigares et à chaque fois que j'en portais un à ma bouche, je trouvais qu'il "tirait" particulièrement mal.

J'en jette un, puis deux, puis trois sur la table, pensant que je m'étais fait avoir et soudain je remarque la forme étrange de la cape à une extrémité. J'en décortique donc un...
Et là, horreur, je découvre qu'il y a un espèce de foetus qui empéche l'air de passer. Pas des foetus humains, hein ? Un peu comme des souris, ou des hamsters. Petits, mais parfaitement formés, tout roses... Chaque cigare en renferme un.

Ca m'a tellement fait flipper que je me suis réveillé ! 

Je tiens à apporter quelques précisions, avant vos conclusions hatives :

- Je n'avais absolument pas croisé Mackie les jours précédents (donc, allez savoir d'où vient cette histoire de foetus).
- Je n'étais absolument pas saoul en me couchant, hélas.
- Je ne suis pas enceinte, vu que je suis un garçon.
- Il n'y a aucune femme, ni souris, ni aucune hamster enceinte dans mon périmètre.
- Je fume rarement le cigare.

Ce rêve étrange et pénétrant d'un foetus inconnu s'est déroulé il y a environ un mois, et je l'avais oublié. C'est la lecture de ce sujet qui l'a fait remonter à la surface des eaux plutôt calmes de mon activité cérébrale nocturne (elles ne sont déjà pas très speed le jour, alors...). Depuis, aucun foetus n'est venu me tirer les pieds la nuit. Malgré une nuit avec Doquéville, je ne suis toujours pas enceinte (j'ai fait un test de grossesse ce matin, par sécurité) et je n'ai croisé ni hamster, ni souris (j'ai cloué une chouette sur ma porte pour les éloigner).

Alors ? :mouais:


PS : le rêve est sérieux !


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Alors ? :mouais:
> 
> 
> PS : le rêve est sérieux !



Petite tentative : foetus entre l'Amok et le plaisir de fumer. Faire un enfant éloigne des plaisirs de la vie. Freud se retournerait dans sa tombe. Bon sinon je ne vois rien d'autre à part un vague lien avec la [MGZ] mais je m'abstiendrais pour les âmes sensibles


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Alors ? :mouais:



Tout va bien... Pas de blème.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2006)

mikoo a dit:


> et ma m&#232;re (transform&#233;e en autruche) le gronde gentillement, moi je suis entrain de manger calmement en disant dans ma t&#234;te que la d&#233;forestation en amazonie c'est pas tr&#232;s bien. fin du r&#234;ve.
> :rateau:



Il me fait flipper lui :affraid: 



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Joli tradada, Grug, je n'avais pas d&#233;couvert cela...
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...



Je fais &#224; peu pr&#232;s les deux m&#234;mes r&#234;ves aussi.



molgow a dit:


> Un &#171;r&#234;ve&#187; que je fais parfois c'est de voir mon radio-r&#233;veil et de lire 6h, 6h45 ou peu importe mais une heure &#224; laquelle je devrais me lever et de croire que je dois tr&#232;s vite me lever car je suis en retard (je suis toujours en retard d&#232;s mon r&#233;veil ). Du coup, &#231;a me r&#233;veille et quand je reprends mes esprits je constate g&#233;n&#233;ralement qu'il n'est que 3h du mat'
> 
> Autrement, ce n'est pas vraiment un r&#234;ve mais parfois il m'arrive de "dormir &#233;veill&#233;" juste le soir apr&#232;s m'&#234;tre couch&#233;. J'ai la sensation d'&#234;tre parfaitement conscient car je r&#233;alise en dormant que je suis dans mon lit en train de dormir mais le probl&#232;me c'est que _je dois absolument me r&#233;veiller_ (je ne sais pas pourquoi), du coup j'essaie absolument de bouger pour me lever mais je n'y arrive pas. Je fais tous les efforts possibles pour dire &#224; mon corps de bouger mon bras ou ma jambe mais rien n'y fait, je ne bouge pas. Ensuite, je passe par une crise de panique car je ne suis plus ma&#238;tre de mon corps, l&#224; en g&#233;n&#233;ral je "crie" _Maman!_ mais aucun sors ne sort et &#231;a ne change rien. Finalement, en g&#233;n&#233;ral je sors de mon sommeil en r&#233;essayant simplement de me lever. Tr&#232;s &#233;trange comme "r&#234;ve", en g&#233;n&#233;ral je me r&#233;veille essouffl&#233; et en sueur. &#199;a m'arrive toujours dans le 15 minutes apr&#232;s m'&#234;tre couch&#233;, jamais plus tard. Je me demande si &#231;a arrive lorsque je suis couch&#233; dans une mauvaise position et que mon corps essaie de me r&#233;veiller. Quoiqu'il en soit, c'est tr&#232;s flippant comme sensation de ne plus pouvoir contr&#244;ler son corps.
> 
> Sinon, je ne me souviens jamais de mes r&#234;ves. J'ai toujours un sommeil tr&#232;s calme. Il est rare que je me r&#233;veille durant la nuit.



Pareil &#231;a me fait flipper aussi  



Amok a dit:


> Alors ? :mouais:
> 
> 
> PS : le r&#234;ve est s&#233;rieux !



Tu as des enfants ? L&#224; tout de suite avec les r&#234;ves on passe dans l'intime la question n'a pas besoin d'avoir de r&#233;ponse, pour moi.


----------



## Nexka (25 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Alors ? :mouais:
> 
> 
> PS : le rêve est sérieux !



Les cigares, les rongeurs, tout ça c'est trés phallique selon Freud. (remarque tout est phallique selon freud) 

"La souris, le rat, le mulot, le loir... appartiennent au groupe des symboles phalliques: leur longue queue est le "substitut" du phallus et le trou dans lequel ils "rentrent" l'ouverture du sexe féminin."

Ca doit être un rêve à conotation sexuelle  

Par contre l'histoire des phoetus, c'est bizare :hein: :rateau:


----------



## Amok (25 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> "La souris, le rat, le mulot, le loir... appartiennent au groupe des symboles phalliques: leur longue queue est le "substitut" du phallus et le trou dans lequel ils "rentrent" l'ouverture du sexe féminin."
> 
> Ca doit être un rêve à conotation sexuelle
> 
> Par contre l'histoire des phoetus, c'est bizare :hein: :rateau:



Bah non, c'est pas bizarre si le mulot rentre dans le terrier !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Septembre 2006)

L'est pas ben gros, eul'mulot...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2006)

Un r&#234;ve intriguant.

Je suis dans un super march&#233; de gros. Je passe dans diff&#233;rentes salles o&#249; il fait froid ou chaud, je passe entre de grosses lani&#232;res en plastique. 
C'est un m&#233;lange entre Mr Bricolage, les Boucheries Andr&#233; (o&#249; je suis all&#233; un jour chercher les os d'une carcasse de poitrine de veau pour un projet artistique sur francis bacon), et BOTANIC. D'ailleurs en arrivant dans ce coin l&#224;, il y a des arbres assez hauts en pot d'o&#249; tombent des mini-gorilles et je regarde le tintinmarre un moment me disant "tiens c'est marrant, j'en prendrais bien un". Je d&#233;cide d'aller prendre un caddie et oh stupeur, oh d&#233;sarroi : des mini-gorilles sont coinc&#233;s entre les caddies et gesticulent. Quand je prend un caddie, j'en lib&#232;re un.

Et le r&#234;ve s'arr&#234;te l&#224;.


----------



## Amok (25 Septembre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Cette nuit j'ai r&#234;v&#233; que j'&#233;tais un gars :affraid: Et que j'&#233;tais un motard, alors que j'ai une peur bleue des motos!! :mouais:
> Mais c'est pas tout, j'ai r&#234;v&#233; que je fesais de la moto sur l'autoroute, et que je m'arr&#233;tais sur une aire pour me maquiller. :hein: Alors que d&#233;j&#224; en tant que fille je ne me maquille jamais!!!
> Donc en gars, motard, je me mettais du fard &#224; paupi&#233;res, et du rouge &#224; l&#233;vres...
> 
> C'est gr&#226;ve docteur??



Non, mon enfant. Ce n'est pas grave : Doqu&#233;ville fait ca depuis des ann&#233;es sur son 103 Peugeot. Il s'arr&#234;te la nuit sur les aires d'autoroute, outrageusement maquill&#233;, puis va se rouler dans les haies de tro&#235;nes. C'est donc un transfert : tu te prends pour lui.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3984143 a dit:
			
		

> Un r&#234;ve intriguant.
> 
> Je suis dans un super march&#233; de gros. Je passe dans diff&#233;rentes salles o&#249; il fait froid ou chaud, je passe entre de grosses lani&#232;res en plastique.
> C'est un m&#233;lange entre Mr Bricolage, les Boucheries Andr&#233; (o&#249; je suis all&#233; un jour chercher les os d'une carcasse de poitrine de veau pour un projet artistique sur francis bacon), et BOTANIC. D'ailleurs en arrivant dans ce coin l&#224;, il y a des arbres assez hauts en pot d'o&#249; tombent des mini-gorilles et je regarde le tintinmarre un moment me disant "tiens c'est marrant, j'en prendrais bien un". Je d&#233;cide d'aller prendre un caddie et oh stupeur, oh d&#233;sarroi : des mini-gorilles sont coinc&#233;s entre les caddies et gesticulent. Quand je prend un caddie, j'en lib&#232;re un.
> ...




Toi, par contre, &#231;a va pas bien du tout... :mouais:


----------



## Amok (25 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> les Boucheries André (où je suis allé un jour chercher les os d'une carcasse de poitrine de veau pour un projet artistique sur francis bacon)



Ca doit être sympa chez toi !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toi, par contre, ça va pas bien du tout... :mouais:



Si si c'est un vieux rêve, par revu. :hein: 
mais je cherche encore


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Ca doit être sympa chez toi !



C'était pour la déco d'un spectacle sur le peintre bacon.
Je les ais reconstituée.
Le metteur en scène en voulait des vraies :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Septembre 2006)

Y'a pas d'os dans la poitrine, sinon,ça ferait pas pouêt pouêt!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'a pas d'os dans la poitrine, sinon,ça ferait pas pouêt pouêt!



c'était la colonne vertébrale pardon :rateau:


----------



## Amok (25 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3984143 a dit:
			
		

> Un r&#234;ve intriguant.
> 
> Je suis dans un super march&#233; de gros. Je passe dans diff&#233;rentes salles o&#249; il fait froid ou chaud, je passe entre de grosses lani&#232;res en plastique.
> C'est un m&#233;lange entre Mr Bricolage, les Boucheries Andr&#233; (o&#249; je suis all&#233; un jour chercher les os d'une carcasse de poitrine de veau pour un projet artistique sur francis bacon), et BOTANIC. D'ailleurs en arrivant dans ce coin l&#224;, il y a des arbres assez hauts en pot d'o&#249; tombent des mini-gorilles et je regarde le tintinmarre un moment me disant "tiens c'est marrant, j'en prendrais bien un". Je d&#233;cide d'aller prendre un caddie et oh stupeur, oh d&#233;sarroi : des mini-gorilles sont coinc&#233;s entre les caddies et gesticulent. Quand je prend un caddie, j'en lib&#232;re un.
> ...



Bon, je ne suis pas psy mais je pense que nous pouvons d&#233;gager certaines grandes lignes, comme il se dit souvent &#224; la SNCF (&#169;Pascal77).

D&#233;j&#224;, il y a deux hommes : Un d&#233;nomm&#233; Bricolage et Andr&#233;, le boucher. Les lani&#232;res en plastique peuvent faire deviner une certaine attirance pour la douleur. Envie masochiste cach&#233;e qui se traduit par des bouff&#233;es de chaleur suivies de froid intense, comme tu l'expliques si bien dans ce post tr&#232;s touchant, bien que limite hors charte.

Tu ne pr&#234;tes aucune attention &#224; ces deux hommes, leur image se m&#233;lange m&#234;me. Par contre ton regard se pose imm&#233;diatement sur les petits singes aux grandes oreilles. Ils sont petits, mais nombreux : tu privil&#233;gies la quantit&#233; &#224; la qualit&#233;. Les arbres sont des sculptures v&#233;g&#233;tales phalliques qui repr&#233;sentent ton d&#233;sir, mais ce d&#233;sir te fait peur (la carcasse de veau, symbole d'un corps mort avant d'avoir connu la sexualit&#233 sinon tu verrais une carcasse de torreau, voir de tor&#233;ador dont le coeur n'est pas en or).
Par hantise d'&#234;tre jug&#233;e, tu d&#233;cides d'en "prendre" un (le voler ?), mais tu as peur qu'il s'attache (le caddie grillag&#233;, la prison des singes: le cul HS). Donc tu les lib&#232;re et tu fuis en te r&#233;veillant.

Voil&#224;. C'est 50 euros.


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Voil&#224;. C'est 50 euros.



Cher coll&#232;gue, ce sera pareil pour moi 



			
				Odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs en arrivant dans ce coin l&#224;, il y a des arbres assez hauts en pot d'o&#249; tombent des mini-gorilles et je regarde le tintinmarre un moment me disant "tiens c'est marrant, j'en prendrais bien un".



Voil&#224; un exemple frappant de fixation sur Kiki  Kiki dit aussi "le kiki de tous les kikis"


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, je ne suis pas psy mais je pense que nous pouvons dégager certaines grandes lignes, comme il se dit souvent à la SNCF (©Pascal77).
> 
> Déjà, il y a deux hommes : Un dénommé Bricolage et André, le boucher. Les lanières en plastique peuvent faire deviner une certaine attirance pour la douleur. Envie masochiste cachée qui se traduit par des bouffées de chaleur suivies de froid intense, comme tu l'expliques si bien dans ce post très touchant.
> 
> ...



Ah... pfiou

Pour l'annalyse de ton rêve en échange des 50 euros, 

Le cigare fait penser à richesse et les foetus d'hamsters à la fertilité. Tu passes de l'énérvement (tu n'arrives pas à avoir ton dû, ton cigare) à la contemplation (curiosité, surprise) puis à la peur (réaction). Tu es un moment touché par la forme parfaite du foetus et puis tu te rends compte que tu fumes des cigares. Tu as bien du fumer un cigare un jour ou l'autre lors de fêtes (c'est occasionnel) et l'arrivée d'un bébé en est une mais dans la durée. Deux temps différents. Deux mondes antagonistes à connotations sexuelle et reproductive les deux mamelles du désir. Tu ne serais pas à un carrefour en ce moment ?


----------



## Amok (25 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3984287 a dit:
			
		

> Ah... pfiou
> 
> Pour l'annalyse de ton r&#234;ve en &#233;change des 50 euros,
> 
> Le cigare fait penser &#224; richesse et les foetus d'hamsters &#224; la fertilit&#233;. Tu passes de l'&#233;n&#233;rvement (tu n'arrives pas &#224; avoir ton d&#251;, ton cigare) &#224; la contemplation (curiosit&#233;, surprise) puis &#224; la peur (r&#233;action). Tu es un moment touch&#233; par la forme parfaite du foetus et puis tu te rends compte que tu fumes des cigares. Tu as bien du fumer un cigare un jour ou l'autre lors de f&#234;tes (c'est occasionnel) et l'arriv&#233;e d'un b&#233;b&#233; en est une mais dans la dur&#233;e. Deux temps diff&#233;rents. Deux mondes antagonistes &#224; connotations sexuelle et reproductive les deux mamelles du d&#233;sir. Tu ne serais pas &#224; un carrefour en ce moment ?



Non, l&#224; je suis dans mon bureau.

Edit : je reviens &#224; l'instant du carrefour d'&#224; c&#244;t&#233; : pas de hamster en vue. Tu racontes n'importe quoi. File moi mes 50 euros.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> ... connotations  reproductive



Pas possible!   On est allés se faire ligaturer la trompe le même jour, dans le même hosto...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Cher collègue, ce sera pareil pour moi
> 
> 
> 
> Voilà un exemple frappant de fixation sur Kiki  Kiki dit aussi "le kiki de tous les kikis"



y'es  Chère panthère.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3984143 a dit:
			
		

> les Boucheries Andr&#233; (o&#249; je suis all&#233; un jour chercher les os d'une carcasse de poitrine de veau pour un projet artistique sur francis bacon)



T'aurais mieux fait de prendre de la poitrine de porc ... Pour Bacon :rateau:



Amok a dit:


> Bon, je ne suis pas psy mais je pense que nous pouvons d&#233;gager certaines grandes lignes, comme il se dit souvent &#224; la SNCF (©Pascal77).



Dis donc, mon loup, t'as pas fini, de prendre ta vessie pour ma lanterne ? :mouais: 



			
				odr&#233;;3984287 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne serais pas &#224; un carrefour en ce moment ?



Oui, au carrefour du couloirs vers le r&#233;fectoire, et de celui de la salle de t&#233;l&#233;vision ... de la maison de retraite. 



Amok a dit:


> Non, l&#224; je suis dans mon bureau.



Il veut dire "&#224; la douche froide"



Amok a dit:


> Edit : je reviens &#224; l'instant du carrefour d'&#224; c&#244;t&#233; : pas de hamster en vue. Tu racontes n'importe quoi. File moi mes 50 euros.



Le carrefour d'&#224; c&#244;t&#233; :affraid: petit salopiot, mais c'est celui du couloir du vestiaire des infirmi&#232;res !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le carrefour d'&#224; c&#244;t&#233; :affraid: petit salopiot, mais c'est celui du couloir du vestiaire des infirmi&#232;res !



Bah... Si tu tapes dans la greluche sap&#233;e en infirmi&#232;re, pour 50 euros t'as plus grande chose... 

[edit]...Je suis all&#233; voir sur les sites... Tu peux juste avoir la panoplie &#224; ce prix l&#224;, en latex pour la filer &#224; bobonne... C'est pas le P&#233;rou, mais c'est mieux que rien...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Edit : je reviens &#224; l'instant du carrefour d'&#224; c&#244;t&#233; : pas de hamster en vue. Tu racontes n'importe quoi. File moi mes 50 euros.[/COLOR]



hum hum
Les hamsters j'avais oubli&#233; les hamsters !
Les dents donc.
Tu as peur qu'il te morde une fois devenu grand.

Peut &#234;tre un projet en route (par forc&#233;ment un b&#233;b&#233 mais tu ne sais pas ce que &#231;a va donner et tu as peur que &#231;a se retourne, que le hamster te morde. Si tu t'investis, il y a richesse mais les richesses cache toujours un revers de m&#233;daille. Et tu as peur de t'investir dans un projet au long terme.


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3984352 a dit:
			
		

> hum hum
> Les hamsters j'avais oubli&#233; les hamsters !
> Les dents donc.
> Tu as peur qu'il te morde une fois devenu grand.
> ...



Grand Doc, on se me demande bien o&#249; :rateau: Peut-&#234;tre un lien avec le cigare... :mouais: :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Septembre 2006)

Bien entouré de shaterton, le hamster ça tient chaud


----------



## Amok (25 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3984352 a dit:
			
		

> Peut &#234;tre un projet en route (par forc&#233;ment un b&#233;b&#233 mais tu ne sais pas ce que &#231;a va donner et tu as peur que &#231;a se retourne, que le hamster te mordre.



Le hamster ne peux pas me mordrer vu que je n'ai pas de hamster et que je ne sais m&#234;me pas ce que signifie le verbre mordrer. T'as eu ton dipl&#244;me dans une pochette surprise ?! Je vois bien que tu essaies de m'embrouiller avec tes histoires de rongeurs, orient&#233;es sexuellement ! Tu crois que je laisse trainer mes extr&#233;mit&#233;s devant le premier rat qui passe ?
Tu me dis d'aller mater au carrefour, j'y vais, ca craint vu qu'il ne fait pas super beau. Tout ce que j'ai vu, c'est un Russe nationalis&#233; Francais, un chien qui arrosait un r&#233;verb&#232;re, deux agents d'EDF, une hirondelle retardataire, un militaire saoul qui cherchait la gare, un passage clout&#233; et un blouson noir (ou l'inverse), 3 pilons de dinde dans un carton et une parfumeuse qui avait des gaz. Pas plus de rongeur que de saindoux dans la culotte d'un zouave, sauf si ledit zouave habite Orthez.

Je vais de ce pas te d&#233;noncer &#224; l'ordre des m&#233;decins.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Le hamster ne peux pas me mordrer vu que je n'ai pas de hamster et que je ne sais même pas ce que signifie le verbre mordrer. T'as eu ton diplôme dans une pochette surprise ?! Je vois bien que tu essaies de m'embrouiller avec tes histoires de rongeurs, orientées sexuellement ! Tu crois que je laisse trainer mes extrémités devant le premier rat qui passe ?
> Tu me dis d'aller mater au carrefour, j'y vais, ca craint vu qu'il ne fait pas super beau. Tout ce que j'ai vu, c'est un Russe nationalisé Francais, un chien qui arrosait un réverbère, deux agents du gaz, une hirondelle retardataire, un militaire saoul qui cherchait la gare, un passage clouté et un blouson noir (ou l'inverse), 3 pilons de dinde dans un carton et une parfumeuse qui avait des gaz. Pas plus de rongeur que de saindoux dans la culotte d'un zouave, sauf si ledit zouave habite Orthez.
> 
> Je vais de ce pas te dénoncer à l'ordre des médecins.



Je n'ai jamais dit d'aller à un carrefour. 
Tu me prêtes des intentions que je n'ai pas.


----------



## Amok (25 Septembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais dit d'aller à un carrefour.
> Tu me prêtes des intentions que je n'ai pas.



Je me méfie d'une femme qui drague les gorilles dans les supermarchés.


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2006)

odr&#233;;3984377 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais dit d'aller &#224; un carrefour.
> Tu me pr&#234;tes des intentions que je n'ai pas.



Et fa&#231;on P&#232;re Fourras ? "Entre chez carrefour, entre l'animalerie et le rayon hygi&#232;ne enfantine, la cl&#233; de l'&#233;nigme tu trouveras !"


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je me m&#233;fie d'une femme qui drague les gorilles dans les supermarch&#233;s.



Dans les supermarch&#233;s ou dans tous les endroits o&#249; il y a du monde, nous avons souvent des r&#233;actions d'animaux. Ph&#233;nom&#232;ne de groupe.


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Octobre 2006)

Bon les amis macgéens, là ça ne va plus du tout! 

Je rêve de macG! 

Toutes les nuits!!! 

Mais je vous raconte pas, c'est trop affreux!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Bon les amis macgéens, là ça ne va plus du tout!
> 
> Je rêve de macG!
> 
> ...





Voilà *Le* rêve.

Après "l'homme aux loups" de Freud, "l'homme au MacG" de Steve


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Bon les amis macgéens, là ça ne va plus du tout!
> 
> Je rêve de macG!
> 
> ...




Si, si racontes, ça fera avancer la connaissance scientifique des rêves !


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Octobre 2006)

Fichte a dit:


> Si, si racontes, ça fera avancer la connaissance scientifique des rêves !



non! parce que si je vous le raconte, vous allez le faire pendant que je dors...


----------



## Pierrou (8 Octobre 2006)

Moi j'ai r&#234;v&#233; que j'&#233;tais devant  mon mac &#224; lire un thread compl&#232;tement con sur Macg&#233;.... 


Ah non, pardon, c'est po un r&#234;ve  

_Je plaisante bien s&#251;r...._ :love:


----------

